# windows vista home premium product key won't work



## sanjake (Dec 20, 2007)

Hallo,
I have bought new PC with windows vista home premium on it two weeks ago. Today it won't even start, it said that product key is invalid. I have put correct product key again but it still said that it is wrong. Please I need help. 
Thank's a lot for anyone's help!
Sanja:4-dontkno


----------



## tajjyarden (Dec 20, 2007)

You will probably have to call Microsoft's licensing people. There should be a number on the label with the product key. I've had to call them before when I've reinstalled Vista and they are more than glad to help (as long as it's a legal copy).


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

please contact the PC vendor if the Windows is a OEM copy, and if you have bought a retail copy, then get in touch with Microsoft support...

the global support contact link is, http://support.microsoft.com/contactus/?ws=support


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Microsoft's Customer Service is amazingly effiecient, once you get the right phone #.


----------



## sanjake (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you all, I am trg ti reach them but yesterday noone answerd because they had some complications :1angel:


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

hey just go to safe mode and reset the password from control panel user accounts for this user
as simple as that

its a well known vista issue


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

You need to call microsoft. We cannot really assist you in bypassing this process at TSF as I am sure you understand. Call Microsoft, they (in my experience) are really good.

Luck to you.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I think this one has been answered, the only one that can help you is MS


----------

